
How to change the name of your startup - pascalbriod
https://medium.com/monito-stories/how-to-change-the-name-of-your-startup-dbebd2117b1e#.ahg62yc9e
======
pascalbriod
Our user-tests showed us that our previous name was bad, so we changed it. To
make sure not to make the same mistake again, we tested potential new names
through a series of user tests.

TawiPay's new name is now Monito !

